
How to compile a Linux kernel in the 21st century – Opensource.com - axiomdata316
https://opensource.com/article/19/8/linux-kernel-21st-century
======
zelon88
I find it noteworthy that the author chose to touch on kmod and driver
installation. The fact that mucking about with graphics drivers is so common
it gets so much air time so to speak. It goes to show the headaches Linux
still has to overcome, but reminiscing about how bad WiFi was just a few years
ago gives me hope that they're going to hit the nail on the head eventually.

------
pram
I had to recompile kernels all the time when I used Slackware, and that was
definitely in the 21st century! Doesn’t seem like much has changed either, I
used menuconfig then too.

